# Blue Ridge Retriever Club Fall Trial



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The Blue Ridge Retriever Club Fall Trial is October 9th, 10, and 11th at the VRB grounds in Farmville Virginia. Entries close *Wednesday, September 30th*. 

Here is a link to the event...

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3403

I look forward to seeing you!

Steve Bireley
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

to the top


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Google maps link from Farmville to the trial gounds.
See you on Friday or Saturday.

Steve Bireley

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...8.588524&sspn=0.357825,0.685959&ie=UTF8&z=12>


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

any word from the trial yet?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Dukdawg said:


> any word from the trial yet?


Light rain overnight here in Farmville.

15 more dogs to run in Open

I heard a little of Derby results:

First - Michah -- Connie Cleveland
Second - Rory -- Lyn Yelton

a JAM -- Wyatt -- Jeff Bandel

Sorry, I do not know the rest.

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrates to all in the Q... 

Special Congratulations to 

ZOOM and Roger Armstrong for the WIN!!

Megan/Tom


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! That is great news for Roger and Sue & Zoom!!!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I do know that there is a new AFC in town Congratulations to Alvin & Laura Hatcher and AFC-Nikki!!! they placed 2nd in the Amt! Congrats


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Rory on the Derby 2nd. I have a littermate. This is shaping up to be one nice litter.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations to ALL Finishers and Placements.

Thank You to All the Judges, Club Members and Non-Club Members that made our Trial go smoothe. Great Job on chairing your first Event Steve Birely, things went well and your dedication and organization was appreciated!

David Barrow


----------



## 7blackdogs (Oct 21, 2004)

Results please??


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Open:

1st- Zoom Jason Baker
2nd- Hanna Jason Baker
3rd- Jerrylee Lynn DuBose
4th- Skeeter Jerry Wilkes
RJ- Ajax Jack Gwaltney
Jams Dozer Jason Baker
Chester David Barrow
Davey Alan Pleasant
and possibly one or two more (can't remember)

Amateur:

1st- Skeeter Jerry Wilkes
2nd- Nikki Alvin Hatcher (new AFC)
3rd- Aaron Connie Clevland
4th- Talla Dave Opseth
RJ- Chester David Barrow
Jams Roz Mac DuBose
Blue Bill Goldstein

Derby:
1st- Micah Connie Cleavland
2nd- Rory Lyn Yelton
3rd- CoCo Steve Ferguson
4th Newt Alan Pleasant
RJ Smoke David Barrow
Jams Geny Cara Mock
Ten BarbraRadtke
Storm Chad Reedy
Wyatt Jeff Bandel

Sorry I don't have the Q

David Barrow


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all! Special congratulations to Connie Cleveland and Micah (1st. Derby) and Connie and Aaron (3rd Am)!!
________
Vaporizers


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open

43 FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom W.G. & R. Burke Earley Jason Baker 1st 
7 FC/AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie Nick Elam Jason Baker 2nd 
15 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire Mac & Lynne DuBose DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose 3rd 
27 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks 4th 
48 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr Res. Jam 
1 Peakebrook's Brawny Force James Dean Jason Baker Jam 
3 CastlerunChesterOfSweethall MH David Barrow David Barrow Jam 
16 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown Jam 
25 Seaside's Get the Party Started Mike Ballezzi Jason Baker Jam 
26 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Alan Pleasant Jam 

Am

22 AFC Gray's Creek Skeeter Boo Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks 1st 
39 Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 2nd 
33 Candlewoods Brother Aaron CDX Connie Cleveland Connie Cleveland 3rd 
2 AFC Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 4th 
8 CastlerunChesterOfSweethall MH David Barrow David Barrow Res. Jam 
10 FC-AFC Gimme Five More Mac & Lynne DuBose DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose Jam 
13 Sara's Blue Streak L. William & Sara Goldstein Bill Goldstein Jam 

Q

2 Teal Oak Pedal to the Medal,MH,TD,NA,NAJ Rodger Armstrong Rodger Armstrong/Sue Armstrong 1st 
6 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth 2nd 
4 Triple K's Gust Of Wind Francis Keenan Francis Keenan 3rd 
14 Schoolyard Dream Pad Slammer Nancy Thomas Nancy Thomas 4th 
10 Trifecta's Good to Go SH Joanna Lewis Joanna Lewis Res. Jam 
3 Trifecta's Into Thin Air MH ** Samantha Thompson Sammie Thompson Jam 
8 Oldland's Handyman MH Christy Taucher Cara Mock Jam 

Derby

1 Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Connie Cleveland 1st 
4 REBEL RIDGE RUNS LEICA DREAM MADELYN YELTON Madelyn Yelton 2nd 
10 Brink's Little Bit of Devil steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 3rd 
3 Walensis' Devil Made Me Do It Ken Steele Alan Pleasant 4th 
7 Sweethalls Smoke Shooter David Barrow David Barrow Res. Jam 
2 Candlewood's Daughter of the General Robert Dozier Cara Mock Jam 
12 Bluenorth's Rock Hard Ten, SH, WCX Barb Radtke Barb Radtke/Mark Mosher Jam 
15 Fowlers Perfect Storm Chad Reedy Chad Reedy/Larry Mundy Jam 
16 The Sunday Swimmer Lea Wall Jeff Bandel/Lea Wall Jam


----------

